# Lock With Password In Script



## azrulsaleh (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi all. I've got a question for the Kontakt scripting geniuses on this forum! Is it possible to set the lock with password in code? 

I can't see any reference to setting the password in the KSP reference manual and when I try to set the password by clicking on the lock with password button in the scripting editor, it won't stick. I'm guessing it is to do with it being overwritten by the resource container (I'm compiling everything from sublime text into a txt file).

I'm hoping this is possible and that someone can point me in the right direction?


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## d.healey (Aug 4, 2016)

What do you mean it won't stick? Btw all known script locking methods are useless anyway and are easily cracked.


----------



## willbedford (Aug 4, 2016)

azrulsaleh said:


> when I try to set the password by clicking on the lock with password button in the scripting editor, it won't stick. I'm guessing it is to do with it being overwritten by the resource container (I'm compiling everything from sublime text into a txt file).


Is your copy of Kontakt legit?


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah, that kind of behaviour (password "not sticking") is indicative of warezed version of Kontakt...


----------



## azrulsaleh (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi all. Thanks for the replies. 

I just understood the whole lock with password scenario. It actually does work, I just had different expectations on how it was supposed to work. 

I expected it to re-ask for the password everytime I close the "script editor" or click on the "edit" button. I wasn't aware that I actually had to close and re-open the entire instrument and then go back to the script editor for the password window to pop up. This is convenient in a way but kinda threw me off a little haha.


----------



## azrulsaleh (Aug 4, 2016)

@Andreas Moisa - I watched that video before. I am interested in utilizing the lock with password functionality rather than the invisible button method. Will be sharing the instrument with a couple of people and so anything other than a simple copy protection will be overkill for now.

@willbedford @EvilDragon - Yes. I have a legitimate copy of Kontakt 5.5.2.880 =)

@d.healey - Hi David! I'm a big fan of your tutorials. I've actually gone through all you have in store and they were so well made that I am inspired to being a Kontakt scripter. Thank you for your work! Hoping you get to release more.


----------

